# LIVE!!! Zack's Bedroom!



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/zack's-crate


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How cute is that!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

He's pacing... time to go out?:--dumbfounded:


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG how cute lol he's zonked out on his back right now.


----------



## iflyems (Jan 2, 2009)

mikejr said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/zack's-crate


Mike, for the technologically challenged, could you tell us how we could do this?? What do I need to buy, and how do I set it up, and how much is the whole thing??

This is a fantastic idea....thanks


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful way to get a GoldenFix while at work!!!!


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

iflyems said:


> Mike, for the technologically challenged, could you tell us how we could do this?? What do I need to buy, and how do I set it up, and how much is the whole thing??
> 
> This is a fantastic idea....thanks


Sure thing, it's not too difficult, here's the recipe:

*Ingredients:*

You'll need a PC (a laptop's even better - portable)
and a Webcam. I'm using a Logitech notebook model.

*Directions*

The webcam can be purchased from Best Buy for less than $100, models as cheap as $30 are around.

Install the webcam software and connect the webcam to the PC/notebook via USB. Verify you get an image.

Sign up for a free ustream.tv account and create a 'New Show'. Start broadcasting and enjoy your Golden from the office!

It's not difficult, takes about 15min to set up out of the box. Spent more time trying to get a good angle on the crate than I did setting the show up.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

This is great - I NEED one of these!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Zack Cam*



Blaireli said:


> This is great - I NEED one of these!


Yeah, me too!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

mikejr said:


> Sure thing, it's not too difficult, here's the recipe:
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> ...


So, then do you log on to ustream.tv from anywhere to see your live cam?


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

CUTE! He must be sleeping - will come back later


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, he just rolled over....now I can see his face. What a cutie.

He's getting his rest, so he can run you ragged later on...hehe.

Definately have to do this when the new pup gets here....


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

He's moved since I last looked, and I missed it - guess tapping on the screen won't work will it :doh:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Hah! I just clicked on and realized you must have come home to let him out at lunch time. Don't forget that GRF is listening in!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Where'd he go?? 

I think you just took him out for a potty break! This is a cool idea.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

So cute! Sleeping on his back just like Cedar does in her crate


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

He indeed went out for a potty break and some lunch for about 10min or so.

He's got Doggie Daycare on Tues/Wed which I may change to Mon/Wed/Fri, so he won't be available tomorrow.


----------



## teresac (Nov 11, 2008)

He is sooo cute!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG! This is an awesome idea! I have a web cam built into my HP laptop, so I might have to try this with Tucker!

Zack looks almost exactly like my Tucker! I even just bought Tucker that same hunter orange collar the other day! They could be twins!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I love this idea, just wish my computer wasn't in another room LOL.

Do you make it so your computer doesn't go to sleep? Is it dangerous to leave your computer connected to the internet all day? (I mean we close our internet program down when we are not using it) But I may be being dense with this.

I would love to know how Sienna is all day, I feel so bad leaving her in the crate, alone for most of the day... 

It's too bad you can't talk to your puppers like Skype LOL. But then they would probably be going nuts.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Was watching Zack with the sound turned up. He woke up, whimpered & barked several times and Cedar was MOST concerned about what sounded like a dog in mom's computer - so FUNNY!:--big_grin:


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

OH man is it bad that I've been "checking on" Zack every once in a while today while I'm at work?! lol 
I don't think I could do this though because I'm sitting here and you can vaguely see Zack's belly rise and fall as he's sleeping. (does it creep you out that myself and a ton of other people are watching your dog sleeping?! LOL!) If I had one at home I'd freak out and be like "I CAN'T SEE BAILEY BREATHING!" lol it'd be bad news for me...I'd never get any work done


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zack*

Zack is just adorable.
You don't leave his collar on in the crate do you?
It is safer not to.


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Zack is just adorable.
> You don't leave his collar on in the crate do you?
> It is safer not to.


I agree, and he's usually in his crate naked.


----------



## mikejr (Nov 2, 2008)

Had to kill the feed, wife's sister and children came to the house.

Be sure to tune in Wednesday - unless he goes to DDC again.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I've really enjoyed watch Zack for you:wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Seems it is no longer available? I just read your post. I guess I read it right! LOL


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

No more Zack-cam?


----------

